

Deterministic Parallel Ruby - chrisseaton
http://www.cs.rochester.edu/u/scott/papers/2014_PLDI_DPR.pdf

======
chrisseaton
This is a fork of JRuby that allows you to build programs that are parallel
but are also deterministic, avoiding one part of the difficulty in writing
parallel programs.

Source code: [https://github.com/RB-DPR/RB-DPR](https://github.com/RB-DPR/RB-
DPR).

~~~
MrBra
So basically this will provide a nice DSL to deal with shared state?

~~~
chrisseaton
I'd say instead it provides a guarantee of the safety of your existing shared
sate. Normally you write a shared state program and you just have to convince
yourself it's correct. This enforces that correctness.

